

Overtreatment of 'mild' hypertension is causing more harm than good, say experts - tokenadult
http://www.minnpost.com/second-opinion/2014/09/overtreatment-mild-hypertension-causing-more-harm-good-say-experts

======
tokenadult
The BMJ (formerly, British Medical Journal) commentary article[1] referred to
in the submission here is paywalled for me, but includes a helpful summary of
current research findings. In relevant part,

"Diagnostic change—Recommendations for drug treatment have decreased from
diastolic pressure of >115 mm Hg to ≥140/90 mm Hg. A new category,
prehypertension (120/80-139/89 mm Hg), has also been introduced

"Rationale for change—Patients with even mildly raised blood pressure may have
increased cardiovascular risk

"Leap of faith—Lowering threshold blood pressures will lead to increased
diagnosis and treatment, which will decrease mortality

"Impact on prevalence—22% of adults worldwide have mild hypertension (systolic
pressure 140-159 mm Hg) and 13.5% have a systolic pressure ≥160 mm Hg

"Evidence of overdiagnosis—Use of a uniform threshold (140 mm Hg) to mark
hypertension risk ignores evidence that risk varies by individual and includes
many people who will not benefit from drug treatment"

[1]
[http://www.bmj.com/content/349/bmj.g5432](http://www.bmj.com/content/349/bmj.g5432)

